# Welfare benefits and quitting a job



## Ndiddy (22 Jun 2018)

Silly question perhaps, but do you get anything by way of benefits if you quit a job?  Is jobseekers or any other benefit only for redundancy?


----------



## LDFerguson (22 Jun 2018)

You may still qualify for Jobseekers if you leave a job, with a delay period of up to 9 weeks.  

See http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts/unemployed_people/jobseekers_benefit.html


----------



## RETIRED2017 (22 Jun 2018)

How long are you  working and paying prsi,


----------



## Ndiddy (22 Jun 2018)

7 years


----------

